# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Mục lục >  Du lịch Quảng Ninh - Du lich Quang Ninh

## thietht

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *Du lịch Quảng Ninh - Du lich Quang Ninh*
Quảng Ninh là một tỉnh miền núi duyên hải. Phía bắc giáp Quảng Tây (Trung Quốc) với đường biên giới dài 132,8km và tỉnh Lạng Sơn. Phía tây giáp Bắc Giang, Hải Dương, phía nam giáp Hải Phòng. Phía đông nam giáp biển Ðông với 250km bờ biển.



_Vịnh Hạ Long_

Vùng biển Quảng Ninh có Vịnh Hạ Long, di sản thiên nhiên thế giới với hàng ngàn đảo đá nguyên là vùng địa hình karts bị nước bào mòn tạo nên cảnh đẹp độc đáo, kỳ vĩ độc nhất vô nhị trên thế giới. Vùng ven biển và hải đảo Quảng Ninh ngoài những bãi bồi phù sa còn có những bãi cát trắng, bãi biển tuyệt đẹp,như Trà Cổ, Quan Lạn, Minh Châu, Ngọc Vừng…



_Núi Yên Tử._

Mời bạn cùng *Didau.org* lên lịch cho chuyến du lịch đến Quảng Ninh để khám phá tất cả những điều lý thú ấy.

*1. Phương tiện đi lại*

Một số hãng xe chuyên chạy tuyến Hà Nội - Quảng Ninh để các bạn tiện tham khảo: 

Xe PHÚC XUYÊN Tuyến  Hà Nội - Quảng Ninh. Xe Dawoo 46 ghế chất lượng cao.

Giờ xuất bến tại Mỹ Đình (Hà Nội):
5h45-6h15-6h45-7h15-8h15-9h15-9h45-10h15-10h45-11h15-11h45-12h15-12h45-13h15-13h45-14h-14h45-15h45-16h15-16h45-17h15-17h45.
Giờ xuất bến tại Bãi Cháy (Quảng Ninh): 
5h45-6h15-6h45-7h15-7h45-8h15-8h45-9h15-9h45-12h15-12h45-13h15-13h45-14h45-15h15-15h45-16h15-16h45.

Lộ trình xe chạy: Hà Tu-Cột 8-Nguyễn Văn Cừ-Cao Thắng-Loong Tòong-BX Bãi Cháy-Nội thị Uông Bí-TT Mạo Khê-TT Đông Triều-Nhà hàng 559 Chí Linh-Bắc Ninh-Cầu Thăng Long-BX Mỹ Đình và ngược lại.

Địa chỉ: Tổ 7, khu 1, Yên Thanh, Uông Bí, Quảng Ninh.
Điện thoại: (033) 3.66.33.66
Tại Bãi Cháy 0978.627.619. Tại Mỹ Đình 0912.069.739.

Xe SINH THÀNH Chạy tuyến  Hà Nội - Cẩm Phả. Xe 45 chỗ, có giường nằm cao cấp.

Xe 14N-9672
Cẩm Phả đi 5h30. Hà Nội (bến xe Lương Yên) về 11h30
Điện thoại (033) 3723.969 - 3935.935 - 0915.446.929

Xe 14N-9056
Cẩm Phả đi 3h20. Bến xe Lương Yên về 12h15
Điện thoại (033) 3710.343 - 3.935.935 - 0913.266.197 - 0915.374.888

Xe ĐỨC PHÚC Tuyến Hà Nội - Tiên Yên (Quảng Ninh)

(nhà xe Đại Năm)
Tiên Yên đi: 3h15.
Lương Yên (Hà Nội) về: 10h.

Địa chỉ: Đầu cầu mới Tiên Lãng, Tiên Yên, Quảng Ninh.
Điện thoại: (033) 374.1879 - 0123.2288.389.

Tuyến Hà Nội - Cửa Ông
Xe chất lượng cao, ra vào Hà Nội tại bến xe Mỹ Đình
Điện thoại: 0936.359.111 - 0936.556.558 - 0934.492.858

Xe HOÀNG LONG

Tuyến Hà Nội-Quảng Ninh và ngược lại (bến xe Lương Yên, Mỹ Đình-bến xe Cửa Ông) 30 phút một chuyến, 5h đến 19h.

----------


## thietht

Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Quảng Ninh

----------


## thietht

Đền Cửa ông

Cụm di tích Yên Đức 

*Lễ Hội:*

Lễ hội Yên Tử 

Lễ hội đền Cửa Ông - Quảng Ninh (02/01 - 30/03)

Lễ hội Thập Cửu Tiên Công - Quảng Ninh (07/01)

Lễ hội Trà Cổ - Quảng Ninh (30/05 - 06/06)

Lễ hội Quan Lạn - Quảng Ninh (10/06 - 20/06)

----------


## thietht

Khách Sạn Vịnh Hạ Long (Đường Hạ Long , Bãi Cháy , Quảng Ninh)

Khách sạn Long Hải

Khách sạn Biển Đông (2 sao) - Đường Hạ Long, Bãi Cháy, Tp. Hạ Long, Quảng Ninh

----------


## thietht

Nhà hàng Anh Tú ( Khu Bến Do - Cẩm Trung - Cẩm Phả - Quảng Ninh)

Nhà hàng Thiên Anh

----------


## thietht

Miến dong Bình Liêu

10 món đặc sản ở Quảng Ninh mê hoặc thực khách

Dẻo thơm bánh tày nồng ệp

10 món đặc sản ở Quảng Ninh mê hoặc thực khách

----------


## thietht

*Tổng hợp Tour du lịch Quảng Ninh - Tour du lich Quang Ninh được giới thiệu trên Didau.org*

Tour du lịch Hà Nội - Hạ Long (1 ngày ) - Giá 550.000 VND/Khách

Tour Du lịch Trà Cổ – Móng Cái (Quảng Ninh) 4 Ngày - Giá Liên hệ VND/Khách

----------


## thietht

Kinh nghiệm du lịch bụi Quảng Ninh

----------

